# MTB-Marathon St.-Wendel



## Tore (5. September 2001)

Hallo!

Fährt hier vielleicht jemand zum MTB-Marathon in St.-Wendel am 30.09.01 und hat noch einen Platz im Auto frei.
Wenn ja, meldet Euch bitte schnell, da ich mich noch anmelden müßte.
Raum HX, PB, LIP, BI, HM, HOL

Tschüß, Tore


----------



## Kurbel (8. September 2001)

Der Marathon ist am 29.09.01,habe aber keinen Platz mehr frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

